# The American Trinity



## SolaGratia (May 7, 2009)

[video=youtube;Nn4IH3yng4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn4IH3yng4k[/video]





Note: I put this post under Seminaries, Colleges, & Education because first its from Prager University and second, this is something to be learn for ALL Americans.


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 7, 2009)

Interesting clip. It would be interesting to see more of the view of "God" from the "american trinity."


----------



## LawrenceU (May 7, 2009)

Very good. Thanks for posting the clip.


----------



## SolaGratia (May 7, 2009)

I think it is important that in America we teach Americans how to be Americans. This includes immigrants who want to be Amercians, because some don't want to be Americans.

I think they use to call it "Civics" and U.S. History.

Wearing sports clothing (Yankees hats, NFL jersey, etc.) or singing American songs (rap, rock, etc.) does not make one an American.

After looking at the above video one should know how much a penny is worth.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 7, 2009)

Five minutes well spent.


----------

